# [TUTORIAL] How to use ThrottleStop in Windows 11 with Virtual Machine Platform Enabled.



## ADTS001 (Oct 8, 2022)

1. Turn off Hyper-V. Run the “Turn Windows features on or off” applet and uncheck the entire “Hyper-V” tree

2. Disable Credential Guard: Run the “Edit group policy” applet, and navigate to the Local Computer Policy > Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > System > Device Guard group. For the “Turn On Virtualization Based Security”, set it to “Disabled”

3. Turn off hypervisor in the boot loader: in PowerShell as Administrator, type

*bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off*

4. Disable DeviceGuard: run the “Registry Editor” applet and navigate to Computer > HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SYSTEM > CurrentControlSet > Control > DeviceGuard group. set the “EnableVirtualizationBasedSecurity” to 0, set “RequireMicrosoftSignedBootChain” to 0. Then navigate further to … Scenarios > HyperVisorEnforcedCodeIntegrity and set “Enabled” to 0

5. Disable Memory Integrity: Click search and type “defender” and open Windows Defender / Windows Security. Then click Device Security. Then click Core Isolation. Turn the Memory Integrity option “Off”

When you reboot, you should have “Virtualization Based Security: not enabled” and the Intel utility will show VT-x enabled.

If you need to use Hyper-V, you should try other alternatives such as VMWare Workstation or VirtualBox.

I’ve tested it and it works. My laptop usually heats up while running VMs but now my laptop temps are about 48-55 degrees while running VMs. When idle it’s about 39 degrees. While browsing 41-45 degrees.

Now you can run VMs without overheating issues.

Source: https://adts.link/2022/10/08/how-to...ows-11-with-virtual-machine-platform-enabled/


----------



## 2yfxco3ip (Oct 26, 2022)

ADTS001 said:


> *bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off*


This disabled WSL2 and Docker Desktop which are two tools that I need   any way around this?


----------



## ADTS001 (Oct 28, 2022)

2yfxco3ip said:


> This disabled WSL2 and Docker Desktop which are two tools that I need   any way around this?


There is no workaround for this because Windows block MSR 0x150 when hypervisor is enabled. Enable hypervisor basically disable Intel VT-X. Try using this https://poweruser.blog/docker-on-windows-10-without-hyper-v-a529897ed1cc
Or install VMWare and run linux vm. You could try powermonkey efi undervolt program https://github.com/psyq321/PowerMonkey
but compiling it is such a headache. I’ve spent hours compiling it but failed.


----------

